# Drivers License - To smile or not to smile?



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 15, 2010)

Did you smile? Not smile?  I'm getting my license renewed and i've never smiled in ID photos and i end up looking like a half sleepy criminal.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol! Half sleepy criminal. I would say smile. I've smiled in all my photos. The lighting is already unflattering and the person snapping the pic doesn't give a toss about whether it comes out right not. You can't go wrong with a lovely smile.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 15, 2010)

I didn't in my first and it sucked. I say smile!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 15, 2010)

My last DL (FL) pic I stood infront of the paper background, faced front and then heard the "photographer" yell next. I didn't even know he took a picture and I look crazy as a result. And people wonder why I still show my NYS ID. *smh*


----------



## SuSana (Apr 15, 2010)

I smiled in mine rather than smirk like in my first one and I love it.  I say smile


----------



## LC (Apr 15, 2010)

smilllle!


----------



## LC (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_My last DL (FL) pic I stood infront of the paper background, faced front and then heard the "photographer" yell next. I didn't even know he took a picture and I look crazy as a result. And people wonder why I still show my NYS ID. *smh*_

 
LOL! omg i would have been so mad


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 15, 2010)

I smiled! I don't know what it is with our state, but the pictures look phenominal. It's like they airbrush it out and do touch ups. I'm such a nerd, I show mine alot and love to get carded. >_<


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 15, 2010)

I just got back from the DMV I smiled this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Lol! Half sleepy criminal. I would say  smile. I've smiled in all my photos. The lighting is already  unflattering and the person snapping the pic doesn't give a toss about  whether it comes out right not. You can't go wrong with a lovely  smile._

 
I agree.  I put on a huge smile this time lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_My last DL (FL) pic I stood infront of the paper background, faced front and then heard the "photographer" yell next. I didn't even know he took a picture and I look crazy as a result. And people wonder why I still show my NYS ID. *smh*_

 
LMAO!!! I wish i could see it

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_I smiled! I don't know what it is with our state, but the pictures look phenominal. It's like they airbrush it out and do touch ups. I'm such a nerd, I show mine alot and love to get carded. >_<_

 
I do notice people look airbrushed on their drivers license!! Hey if your hot no shame in showing off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm much happier with my new drivers license pic, i hated showing my old one i'm 24 (but i look older) and i still get carded


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 15, 2010)

i smiled!  idk why my picture came out extra dark..and my blush was emphasized for some reason.  i had really rosy/borderline clown cheeks...but at least this time the photo looked like me!  i was using a picture from when i was 18 for so long that whenever i got ID'd they'd ask me questions about all the info.

am i the only one that gets nervous waiting to see how the picture comes out?


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_I smiled! I don't know what it is with our state, but the pictures look phenominal. It's like they airbrush it out and do touch ups. I'm such a nerd, I show mine alot and love to get carded. >_<_

 

What state do you live in? Please don't say TX... otherwise there is no hope for me. 

My ID looks horrible... I also look like a sleepy criminal =/  My pic is so bad, that I sometimes get bouncers/bartenders at a club who don't believe it's me. The day I took the pic, my mom dragged me to the DMV at like 6AM so we wouldn't have to wait in line. Compare that to when I get ready to go out. World of difference. 

I need to move to your state, take up residence and apply for an ID. I'm actually looking forward to trying to take a better pic this year since my renewal time is here finally. I didn't smile the first time and I learned my lesson... I'm going to smile. Even if it turns out crappy, I think I'd rather be smiling in it.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol I'm from Nebraska. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I've noticed that my blush turned out like yours too, fallen. Then again... I'm kinda a blush addict (recovering!, I don't look like I belong at a childs birthday anymore)

I think it'd be cute if we could all show our license picture!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 16, 2010)

i agree!  that would be cute if we all did that!  idk, i mgiht have gone heavy on the blush that day..but i don't think heavy enough to make it look as dark as it did.  i was a blush addict now i'm addicted to MSF, heaven help me.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 16, 2010)

i smiled in mine cause i hate how i look in pictures with a serious face ha i imagine my id would turn into a mugshot if i didnt smile


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 16, 2010)

Smile Witcho Eyes!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_i smiled!  idk why my picture came out extra dark..and my blush was emphasized for some reason.  i had really rosy/borderline clown cheeks...but at least this time the photo looked like me!  i was using a picture from when i was 18 for so long that whenever i got ID'd they'd ask me questions about all the info.

am i the only one that gets nervous waiting to see how the picture comes out?_

 

Seems like we had the same person taking out picture!  My picture came out extra dark, and looked bad.  I know this for a fact because once when I purchased alcohol, the cashier said, "Wow...my ID picture came out really bad too."  Thanks asshole!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 16, 2010)

I've had problems showing my ID because the bouncer/server/etc doesn't believe it's me in the pictures too - but it's because I look _better_ in my ID pic. 

No lie.... I always look horrendous in pictures. HATE pictures being taken of me - end up with one eye more closed than the other. Or some phantom zit becomes REALLY obvious. Or I have six chins.... haha, no kidding! But for some insanely-crazy reason, my driver's license photo turned out great! Plus, I'm wearing my contacts in the picture - usually I've got my glasses on. 

I wish I could use my ID picture for _everything_.
I'm dreading having to get my ID renewed pretty soon - not a chance in hell of getting a good picture again!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Seems like we had the same person taking out picture!  My picture came out extra dark, and looked bad.  I know this for a fact because once when I purchased alcohol, the cashier said, "Wow...my ID picture came out really bad too."  Thanks asshole!_

 
wow that's so mean!  I cringe sometimes when I go out with no makeup and I'm buying alcohol..they stare at me for a while.  I'm happy with my picture other than it coming out EXTRA dark and my cheeks looking clown-ish.  Sigh..anything is better than my original when I was 18.  My friend went to the DMV with me and there was a sweaty fat man in line behind me and my friend pointed him out to me right before my picture was taken and I started laughing


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2010)

I just checked my license, yes, I smiled *lol*


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2010)

i smiled but with my mouth closed rather than open


----------



## Annie (Apr 18, 2010)

My state doesn't let us smile in ID photos. Laame.


----------



## dietcokeg (Apr 18, 2010)

Id say smile - In ireland we are not allowed to smile for any photo ID!!


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 18, 2010)

SMILE!! 
for my driver's licence i tried to smile and the lady yelled 
" YOUR NOT ALLOWED TO DO THAT" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i quickly turned my smile into a frown and i now for 4 years my drivers license looks as though i am very angry


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Smile Witcho Eyes!_

 
Yes, smeyesing FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually do something in between that fierce face you make when checking your makeup (I _know_ you all know what I am talking about), and a closed-lips smile. The end result is usually something like my avi pic, but looking forward. Apparently my idea of a light smile only shows up as "not angry" in picts, not as actually smiling.


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vc1079* 

 
_SMILE!! 
for my driver's licence i tried to smile and the lady yelled 
" YOUR NOT ALLOWED TO DO THAT" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i quickly turned my smile into a frown and i now for 4 years my drivers license looks as though i am very angry 



_

 
Same here!!... it's illegal to smile on your drivers license where i live


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 18, 2010)

^^Me three, we're not allowed to smile in any Gov't Issue ID photos I think it's so that it can work better with face recognition software or something???


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 19, 2010)

i smiled with my eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## January (Apr 20, 2010)

We're not allowed to smile in our license pictures either... my friend took one look at my picture and was like "Girl... you look like you're ready to FIGHT" hahaha. 

I walk around with a smile most of the time, so it's so not me to have this super serious look on my face like I do in my ID.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 22, 2010)

i smiled in all of mine.
for my one that i renewed when i was 21 i went all out. like i got it done right after i hit up the salon. my hair was cut, colored, styled, my make-up on point, it was wonderful.. except that for the next four years i had many bars, liquor stores, etc. swear up and down that the picture wasn't me and i had to carry back up IDs. lol.


----------



## tara_hearts (Apr 23, 2010)

mine is god awful. It had been a long day, I lost my i.d and had to have one to give my hr for tax purposes. I needed it THAT day so I ran up to the dmv to get a new one, I had on a red shirt and my hair in a ponytail (ugh) and didnt smile. In the pic, my shirt looks orange and my face looks mean and tired. My b/f said I look like a convict in an orange jumpsuit. I had a cashier tell me "this picture doesnt do you justice" ... im like.. is that a backhanded compliment or a way of breaking it to me gently that my picture is horrendous?


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_mine is god awful. It had been a long day, I lost my i.d and had to have one to give my hr for tax purposes. I needed it THAT day so I ran up to the dmv to get a new one, I had on a red shirt and my hair in a ponytail (ugh) and didnt smile. In the pic, my shirt looks orange and my face looks mean and tired. My b/f said I look like a convict in an orange jumpsuit. I had a cashier tell me "this picture doesnt do you justice" ... im like.. is that a backhanded compliment or a way of breaking it to me gently that my picture is horrendous?_

 
I hate when cashiers make comments.. in my old ID (the one i mentioned above your post) i was always told that i looks so different and younger in real life. but that was when younger wasnt a compliment lol.


----------



## Nicala (Apr 24, 2010)

I took my picture ID before I dyed my hair on Weds. I didn't smile. Now to wait and see how it came out when I receive it. Urggggg.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 24, 2010)

^ You dont get your ID right away?  I get mines instantly


----------



## Nicala (Apr 24, 2010)

Not in California. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They told me that I'm going to receive it in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Apr 26, 2010)

I had to redo my photo about 2 years ago when I changed my name ( got married). My DL from my single days was HOT..the married photo I look pale fat and angry. HAHAHA


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 26, 2010)

we get them instantly in NJ, we can take it like three times if we don't like it. we can also keep the older one when we renew it, but i like a current picture because of the problems i mentioned before.


----------

